# Computer tips and hints thread!



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

How many times has your computer just given you an absolute headache with an apparently "unsolvable" problem that turned out to be an easy fix? Well, mine has many times. So here's a thread to share your problems AND SOLUTIONS. Please make the first line of your post the OS the problem relates to. And off we go (I'll be posting one right now)...


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Windows XP
Windows Update

My computer was starting to act slow and misbehave, so I decided to wipe the drive and reinstall Windows. Afterwards, I couldn't get Windows Update to work. It told me it was searching for a new version of the Windows Update software, then that it needed a new version, and then it was back to searching in an endless loop. So I decided my Windows install must be bad, wiped again, and reinstalled Windows. No luck.

The solution - it's a problem with Windows Update and the fix I found on the Microsoft newsgroups (microsoft.something, I forgot which one) in a Google Groups search is to rename the folders (assuming Windows is installed to c:\windows) c:\windows\system32\catroot\ and c:\windows\system32\catroot2\ . Name them whatever you like - you just don't want Windows to find them. Then run Windows Update. If System File Checker asks to restore files from the CD (like it did for me), don't let it. Finally, once everything is working, trash your renamed folders.

Hope this helps someone!

---P.S.--- The funny thing is, I have friends who steal XP (not something I suggest doing), by using a copy of the volume license edition. One thing they always brag about is how much easier it is when you need to reformat your drive - no reactivation (even though reactivation without a hardware change is simple). And they claim they never have any problems with Win Update (but that may be luck). Anyways, my point isn't steal XP - it's not. That's wrong. My point is that the stolen OS is more user friendly than a legal, store-bought copy. Some copy protection scheme Microsoft created, huh? Doesn't do much good when they create an edition of the program (volume license) that's unprotected...


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I'd love to finf the web site for Instant Support for the HP 520n. I hada problem. A CSR advised me to delete it and then reinstall but the link he gave me does not work on my model.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

3 of my favs from the good old days of ZDTV

Kill Windows Logon Screen One Click Shutdown Speed Up DUN


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks Steve, interesting links for many users of older OSes. For me, I have multiple users on an NT 5.1 (XP) system, so that logon screen is needed. I have a power button on my remote, the case itself, and my keyboard (all are configured to bring up the shut down box)  I don't think I need a virtual power button on my desktop Given I have three places, plus the actual start menu.

BUT, that wasn't my point. One thing you might want to be careful of with the "Speed Up DUN" is that removing protocols could mess up software that needs them (VERY rare, but it can happen, especially with some old online gaming systems)


----------

